# magnolia leaves



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok I've read alot about people using magnolia leaves in their set-ups and my parents have a huge magnolia tree in their front yard, and I thought of gathering as much as I could for some tanks I am wanting to do. My concern is though how do I know they are safe to put in to the tanks and won't hurt the frogs I am getting in the future?

Thanks,
David


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a Magnolia tree in my back yard. I rinse the leaves then boil them for about 20 minutes before using as leaf litter...


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks!

I'm about to go start collecting leaves now. :lol: 

Stupid question, but how do you "boil" leaves? 8)


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought one of those CHEAP stock pots (the big pots used to make soup stock) at my local grocery store. I use it exclusively for anything that needs to be mixed or boiled as it relates to my PDF's. I didn't want to use a pot that is currently being used to cook food for human consumption..


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

DaSlackMan said:


> I bought one of those CHEAP stock pots (the big pots used to make soup stock) at my local grocery store. I use it exclusively for anything that needs to be mixed or boiled as it relates to my PDF's. I didn't want to use a pot that is currently being used to cook food for human consumption..


Haha, that makes perfect sense.

Well I guess I can just use one from my old set and not "contaminate" the new set that my fiance already had before she met me. Ahh, it's great having a good woman with double of what you have around. :twisted: :lol: 

-David


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Don't the leaves turn to mush after boiling for 20 minutes???


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

JL-Exotics said:


> Don't the leaves turn to mush after boiling for 20 minutes???


Not mine...


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

JL-Exotics said:


> Don't the leaves turn to mush after boiling for 20 minutes???


Not mine...


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

DaSlackMan said:


> JL-Exotics said:
> 
> 
> > Don't the leaves turn to mush after boiling for 20 minutes???
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry if I came off as a 'smart arse'... I boil my oak leaves for about 20 minutes also. It too does not turn into mush. I believe this is the reason that both types of leaves make good leaf litter. The fact that they do not break down/decompose easily...


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

No worries, I didn't take is as a smart arse response... though I'm not entirely sure what statusfaction is giggling about??

thanks for the info!


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

JL-Exotics said:


> No worries, I didn't take is as a smart arse response... though I'm not entirely sure what statusfaction is giggling about??
> 
> thanks for the info!


Sorry it's been a long day and I just found it amusing when he said 'not mine'...eh I guess you'd have to be in my head, a dangerous thing. :wink:


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh good, I though maybe I was missing the joke!


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

JL-Exotics said:


> Oh good, I though maybe I was missing the joke!


Nope! Jokes on me!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have put dried oak and maple leaves in my oven set at 275 degrees for about 15 min. Since they have so much surface area, if you just cover them a little with aluminum foil (to keep them form falling out) they almost burn if you put them in too long.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*One thing*

One thing to remember is chemical and pesticide use, Since it is on someones property I would be careful unless you know for sure that it's safe) I do use Mangolia in my vivs and boil them for about 30 minutes.

Jesse


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: One thing*



Jesse said:


> One thing to remember is chemical and pesticide use, Since it is on someones property I would be careful unless you know for sure that it's safe) I do use Mangolia in my vivs and boil them for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Jesse


Good point! Luckily it's coming out of my parents yard and I know that they don't use pesticides so I think it'll be ok. I have still yet to get my lazy butt over there an collect leaves but heck that tree is so old I don't have to worry about not getting enough leaves...there's probably enough on it/under it for this entire board and then some!!! :shock: 

-David


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'd rinse them in hot water and let them dry completely (what I am going to do for mine) Boiling them reptures the cell walls and causes them to break down quicker. I am also one of the people who are of the thought that unless you sterilize everything you put in your tank, taking extra precautions on one or two things is pretty pointless.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Perfect point. There's no sure way to say where the wood/plants/substrate or even the frogs derive from, or what they might potentially carry. The worst thing to worry about is not so much what has possibly been sprayed directly (because if you give a damn you'll obtain it from a reputable source) but more where the plant is located and *what* the plant may have accumilated through time within the soil it's established. 

If you're even in slightest bit unsure, just simply don't use it.


----------



## Bre (Nov 23, 2005)

Can you use any leaves for leaf litter? Are some better than others?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Bre said:


> Can you use any leaves for leaf litter? Are some better than others?


Some leaves contain substances which would be considered toxic to frogs, though we might now feel the effects. It's best, in the case of beginning, to stick with some of the standards, which were mentioned within this post. These are "standards" because of the fact that they break down slowly. Good luck!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Some things, beleive it or not are poisonous to darts. I like almond and magnolia over others, but I wouldn't be suprised if there was something overall considered better that I just simply don't know of. As a matter of fact I'm certain of it (there are rarer or harder to come by, but I need not leave specifics......) . As far as I know there is no best of anything, the best may only be what you know of at the time perceived.


----------

